# trinkrucksäcke von decathlon



## -dave- (5. September 2011)

hab mir bereits einige trikots,handschuhe,sonnenbrille und bikeshorts von decathlon bestellt. bin mit allen sachen voll zufrieden, vor allem zu dem preis. 

nun würd ich mir gern einen trinkrucksack bestellen. problem dabei: in österreich gibt es keinen decathlon laden deswegen muss ich online bestellen und im online-shop ist nur ein bild pro rucksack. Vor allem die tragegurte sind darauf gar nicht zu sehen. 

http://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucksack-fahrrad-zubehor_16_0.html

jetzt meine frage: hat jemand von euch einen von den kleineren rucksäcken und kann vielleicht ein paar fotos machen ? würde mir wirklich die entscheidung erleichtern. 

oder alternativ vielleicht hat jemand ein paar links parat ? hab leider beim googlen nix gefunden


----------



## Cerina (6. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zu hause einen kleinen Trinkrucksack von Decathlon, wenn ich heute abend dazu komme mache ich ein paar Bilder und schicke dir eine PM.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -dave- (6. September 2011)

Cerina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe zu hause einen kleinen Trinkrucksack von Decathlon, wenn ich heute abend dazu komme mache ich ein paar Bilder und schicke dir eine PM.
> 
> ...



super !


----------



## tomtomba (7. September 2011)

hab den kleinen 19,90 Rucksack seit ein paar Jahren in Gebrauch und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Die Blase ist gut zu reinigen, weil großer Verschluß und den Schlauch kann man mit einem Drehverschluß (ist dicht) einfach abmachen. Das Mundstück ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und nicht ganz so einfach zu bedienen wie ein Camelback, dafür kostet es auch nur die Hälfte. 
Der Rucksack ist aber relativ klein. Außer der Blase geht da ne Windjacke, Hose rein. 
In die Außentasche die üblichen Riegel, Handy, Geldbeutel und fertig....! 
Für Tagestouren für die Kohle aber ne echte Alternative zu Deuter, Camelback und co...

Grüße 
Tom


----------



## Cerina (7. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann der Meinung meines Vorredners nur zustimmen. Der Rucksack istwirklich klein, aber ich habe mit ihm eine Transalp gefahren, aber für dienächste werde ich zu einem anderen Rucksack greifen. Aber für kleine Touren inder Umgebung nehme ich ihn gerne.


----------



## DerJoe (8. November 2011)

Ich belebe den Thread mal wieder, weil hier sicherlich noch andere gerne wüssten, wie die Trinkrucksäcke von Decathlon sind.

Ich war heute mal in der Filiale in Herne und habe mir die angeschaut.
http://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucksack-fahrrad-zubehor_16_0.html
Die für 19,90 haben nur einen Brustgurt und keinen Bauchgurt. Die 2 Liter Trinkblase ist innen untergebracht. Um dranzukommen muss man das Hauptfach öffnen.
Die für 25,90 haben noch zusätzlich einen Bauchgurt. Die Blase ist identisch aber sitzt nicht im Hautfach sondern ist seperat im Rückenteil des Rucksacks.

Ich habe mich schliesslich für die billige Variante entschieden. Ich empfand die Passform als angenehmer. Bin damit gut 1 Stunde lang dort im Laden rumgelaufen, habe mich auf die Bikes gesetzt, um zu schauen, ob er auch auf Dauer angenehm ist und nirgendwo anfängt zu drücken. 
Hier einige Fotos, damit ihr euch ein besseres Bild von dem Teil machen könnt:






















Gewicht laut meiner Küchenwaage: 448gr. inkl Blase

Ich habe die Strecke nach Decathlon als kleine GA-Einheit genommen und bin mit dem Bike hingefahren.
Ich hatte den Rucksack die 35km nach hause auf dem Buckel gehabt. Sehr angenehm zu tragen, liess sich trotz fehlenden Bauchgurt sehr gut fixieren ohne zu beengen. Die Blase war natürlich leer, aber spasseshalber hatte ich meine GoreTex-Jacke reingesteckt, um den Rucksack zu testen. Als ich heute vormittag zuhause los fuhr, war es hier noch ein wenig frisch. Auf dem Rückweg brauchte ich sie dann nicht mehr und da hat der Rucksack sofort gute Dienste geleistet.
Viel passt nicht rein. Eben eine Regen- oder Windstopper-Jacke, vielleicht ein paar Beinlinge, ein paar Riegel, Kleinkrams wie Pumpe, Schläuche, simpler Kettennieter (habe ich immer dabei). Also alles, was man für eine Tagestour so braucht.
Sollte ich später feststellen, dass mir der Bauchgurt doch fehlt, lässt sich der leicht ergänzen. Passende Schnallen und Verschlüsse gibt in jedem Baumarkt für ein paar Cent. Oder eben von einem alten Rucksack. Mein Sohn hat während seiner Schulzeit einige Rücksäcke verbraucht und ich habe diese Riemen, Schnallen und Verschlüsse immer abgetrennt, bevor die in den Müll gingen. 
Etwas 'suboptimal' finde ich die Befestigung der Blase im Rucksack mit nur einer Klammer (siehe letztes Bild). Dabei hat die Blase Aussparungen für 2 Klammern. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall noch eine ergänzen und somit das Gewicht gleichmässiger verteilen.
Fazit bisher: Für den Preis mehr als okay, bei weitem nicht perfekt, aber mit etwas Gehirnschmalz und ein paar Minuten Arbeit lässt sich das Teil sicherlich verbessern.


----------



## -dave- (8. November 2011)

hab mir vor kurzem den 7er um 36â¬ gekauft. bin sehr zufrieden, genau das was ich mir erwartet hab.  das hearusnehmbare netz fÃ¼r den helm ist ein nettes feature, dort kÃ¶nnte man auch genausogut ein weiteres kleidungsstÃ¼ck reinhÃ¤ngen.

was rein passt: regenhaut, softshelljacke,biketool,pumpe,schlauch,handy,pickzeug hatte ich letzens mit. 

die grÃ¶Ãe passt imho genauso wie sie jetzt ist. ich wollt einen rucksack den ich fÃ¼r tagestouren einsetze, schÃ¶n leicht und gut sitzend. und da gibts mit dem bauch und dem brustgurt nix zu bemÃ¤ngeln

trinkblase muss ich noch probiern.


----------



## Schubusch (9. November 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mir auch vor kurzem den 7er geholt: http://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucksack-fahrrad-zubehor-trinkrucksack-7-id_MAN_11628_8176457.html

Bin super zufrieden damit (wobei das auch mein erster Trinkrucksasck ist).
Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir paar Bilder schicken, mal handy, Klamotten etc. reinstopfen, damit du siehst was so reinpasst...
Schreib mich bei Interesse einfach an.


----------



## MBiker21 (9. November 2011)

Hallo!

Habe auch vor, mir so einen Trinkrucksack von Decathlon zu kaufen. Was ich schon mal super finde, ist die Blase  So muss man ja gar keine lästigen Flaschen mitnehmen, die einem eventuell runterfallen könnten, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Und mein alter Rucksack macht auch nicht mehr lange.. Aber was ist, wenn sich in der Blase Kalk ablagert, nachdem man immer wieder Wasser reingefüllt hat bzw. sie porös wird? Ich fänd es lästig, jedes Mal das Wasser zu filtern. Kann man die Blasen rausnehmen und abwaschen?


----------



## DFG (9. November 2011)

Tach,
ich habe Nr. 1. Der ist optimal für die kleine Feierabendrund. Handy, Geld, Werkzeug und 1 Liter Wasser. Zur Not geht auch noch eine Regenjacke/Hose rein.


----------



## Schubusch (9. November 2011)

Da die Blasen kann man rausnehmen. Durch die recht große Öffnung, sind die auch gut zu reinigen.
Für nen 10er kannse auch n neues Teil holen wenns dann mal verschmutzt ist :  http://www.decathlon.de/trinkbeutel-forclaz-2-l-id_trinkbeutel_8030039.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MBiker21 (9. November 2011)

hallo ihr lieben!
Ich bin es nochmal. Wisst ihr zufällig ob es auch passende rucksäcke für kinder gibt. Ich möchte meiner tochter einen zu weihnachten schenken. Das wird ihr sicher eine freude bereiten.


----------



## DerJoe (9. November 2011)

Das Verkalken ist nicht unbedingt das Problem. So eine Trinkblase muss schon sorgfältig gereinigt werden, weil sich sonst Pilze und Hefen drinnen bilden können. Nimm mal die SuFu und schau nach "*Trinkrucksack reinigen*". Viele frieren die Blase bis zur nächsten Verwendung nach dem Reinigen ein. Manche nehmen Corega Tabs (Gebissreiniger) zum reinigen. So ein Gestell, dass die Blase beim Trocknen aufhält, habe ich noch nie benutzt. Ich nehme Tischtennisbälle. Kosten nur einen Bruchteil und funzt auch sehr gut.

Edit:



MBiker21 schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben!
> Ich bin es nochmal. Wisst ihr zufällig ob es auch passende rucksäcke für kinder gibt. Ich möchte meiner tochter einen zu weihnachten schenken. Das wird ihr sicher eine freude bereiten.



Klar. Den Camelbak Mini M.u.l.e. oder die Kids Serie von Deuter. Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## MBiker21 (9. November 2011)

hallo ihr lieben!
Ich bin es nochmal. Wisst ihr  zufällig ob es auch passende wanderschuhe für kinder gibt die man auch zum biken benutzen kann? . Ich möchte  meiner tochter einen zu weihnachten schenken. Das wird ihr sicher eine  freude bereiten.


----------



## DerJoe (10. November 2011)

MBiker21 schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben!
> Ich bin es nochmal. Wisst ihr  zufällig ob es auch passende wanderschuhe für kinder gibt die man auch zum biken benutzen kann? . Ich möchte  meiner tochter einen zu weihnachten schenken. Das wird ihr sicher eine  freude bereiten.



Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sind das zwei Dinge, die sich gänzlich ausschliessen. Beim Radfahren sollte die Schuhsohle so steif wie möglich sein. Bei Wandern hingegen sollte der Fuss stabilisiert, aber die Sohle noch einen gewissen Flex aufweisen. Um eine Abrollbewegung des Fusses zuzulassen. In Radschuhe ermüdet der Fuss beim Laufen und Gehen doch sehr schnell.

Ich habe übrigens vor ein paar Jahren im Karwendelgebirge einen Einheimischen getroffen, dessen Tochter dort barfuss unterwegs war, während ich mit meinen 'Dachstein'-Schuhen schon arge Probleme hatte. 

Um den Bogen mal wieder zu diesem Thread zu spannen: Meine klare Empfehlung: Trinkrucksack, Wanderschuhe hinten reinpacken, Schuhe nach Bedarf wechseln. 
Mein Sohn ist inzwischen erwachsen (oder zumindestens glaubt er das) und ich habe nie solche Experimente gemacht. Vernünftiges Schuhwerk ist gerade bei Kids sehr wichtig. Da habe ich lieber bei einer anderen Sache bei mir gespart, aber nie meinen Sohn mit ungeeigneten Schuhwerk laufen gelassen.


----------



## Jobal (10. November 2011)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sind das zwei Dinge, die sich gänzlich ausschliessen. Beim Radfahren sollte die Schuhsohle so steif wie möglich sein. Bei Wandern hingegen sollte der Fuss stabilisiert, aber die Sohle noch einen gewissen Flex aufweisen. Um eine Abrollbewegung des Fusses zuzulassen. In Radschuhe ermüdet der Fuss beim Laufen und Gehen doch sehr schnell.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens vor ein paar Jahren im Karwendelgebirge einen Einheimischen getroffen, dessen Tochter dort barfuss unterwegs war, während ich mit meinen 'Dachstein'-Schuhen schon arge Probleme hatte.
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung, Du kannst mit jedem Wanderschuh radeln, solange er nicht zu hoch für vernünftiges Pedalieren ist u. auf dem Pedal hält. Solange man nicht auf Zeit fährt spielt die Steifheit der Sohle keine große Rolle. 

ciao Jobal


----------



## MBiker21 (10. November 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. ja google habe ich auch benutzt aber ich wollte mir lieber insider tipps reinholen, weil ich noch nicht so viel erfahrung hab bei den Ausrüstungen  Auf jeden Fall ersteinmal danke für die Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (10. November 2011)

Ich hab den 5er irgendwann mal für 12 oder so im Abverkauf agestaubt und die originale Trinkblase verkauft. Nutze ihn jetzt mit 'nem Deuter Streamer plus Camelbackventil das sich leichter durch die "Tunnel" auf den Schultergurten schieben lässt.

Für den Preis echt in Ordnung und an das hintere Fach kommt man auch gut während der Fahrt ran und kann sich mit Müsliriegeln etc. versorgen. Duch das Inlay sind die sachen auch vor dme Herausfallen gesichert.


----------



## MBiker21 (10. November 2011)

hallo ihr lieben!
Da bin ich noch mal ganz kurz. Wenn ihr noch weitere insider tipps für mich habt, dann lasst es mich wissen. Das würde mir sehr weiter helfen. Ich bin nämlich ein neu einsteiger. Ich kann euch gerne zu gebrauchtmaschinen tipps geben, da bin ich der profi.    gebrauchtmaschinen at
gruß


----------



## Mishima (11. November 2011)

fÃ¼r alle die sehr kleine suchen:

unter der Rubrik "Trailrunning" gibt es ab 20â¬ auch LauftrinkrucksÃ¤cke.
Habe den kleinsten - wiegt um die 270 gr, kleine Netztaschen vorne, 2 FÃ¤cher und 2 Arretierungen vorne.(Blase inc.)

Mehr geht nicht fÃ¼r das Geld und zum verschenken oder testen


----------



## dossi (13. November 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig mal ein Camelbak oder ähnliches Mundstück mit den Decathlon Trinkblasen/Schläuchen kombiniert?
Mein originales von deca ist langsam undicht.


----------



## MBiker21 (14. November 2011)

@Dossi, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, vielleicht werden ja gleich die anderen mal antworten, denn die kennen sich bestimmt besser damit aus, bevor ich dir hier was falsches erzähle  Gruß


----------



## DerJoe (14. November 2011)

Warum sollte das mit dem Camelbak Ventil nicht gehen? Du hast 2 MÃ¶glichkeiten:

1) Der Anschluss ist dÃ¼nner. Zuerst das von dem alten Decathlon Ventil aufgeweitete Material abschneiden, Camelbak MÃ¼ndstÃ¼ck draufstecken, mit Kabelbinder ordentlich festzurren. Machen die, die an einer Deuter Blase ein Camelbak Ventil fahren auch so. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344322
2) Anschluss ist dicker. Den Decathlon Schlauch erwÃ¤rmen, damit er geschmeidiger wird und das Camelbak Ventil drauf. 

Ich hatte mir das Camelbak MundstÃ¼ck angesehen, als ich in der Decathlon Filiale war. Wenn Ã¼berhaupt, ist der Anschluss nur minimal anders. Durch die Blisterverpackung sah ich keinen gravierenden Unterschied in der Dicke fÃ¼r den anzuschliessenden Schlauch. 

PS: Da fÃ¤llt mir eben ein, der Schlauch und die Blase sollen doch aus PVC sein. Da gibt es einen Kleber namens *Tangit* von Henkel. Gibts auch als 125gr Tube fÃ¼r ca. 5â¬. (Zitat von der Website: Hervorragend geeignet fÃ¼r Einsatz bei Lebensmittelanwendungen (SGS, Institut Fresenius, PrÃ¼fberichts-Nr. 727685-01/02)   ). Damit kannst du sicherlich den Schlauch innen dÃ¼nner machen, wenn dir die LÃ¶sung mit dem Kabelbinder nicht gefÃ¤llt. Und damit kÃ¶nnte man Ã¼brigens undichten Stellen oder LÃ¶chern in der Blase beikommen. Es ist nicht direkt ein Kleber. Es lÃ¶st das PVC an und 'verschweisst' LÃ¶cher oder Spalten.
Ich nutze das Zeugs schon seit Jahren bei der Rohrverklebung an meinem Aquarium. Und meine Fische gehen schon bei geringsten Schadstoffen im Wasser ein. Daher weiss ich, dass man das Zeugs bedenkenlos anwenden kann.


----------



## Nibe (18. April 2012)

Habe mir den Decathlon Trinkrucksack letzte Woche gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden! Nur das Mundstück hat mich sehr gestört, weil es ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Also habe ich mir das Big Bite Valve Mundstück von Camelbak gekauft (ca. 7).

  Umbau ging ganz einfach:
  1.      Standardmundstück vom Decathlon Rucksack abschneiden.
  2.      Schlauch vom Trinkrucksack etwas erhitzen (ein Föhn reicht)
  3.      Nun das Camelbak Mundstück über den Schlauch stecken (Schlauch und das Mundstück von Camelbak haben ungefähr den gleichen Durchmesser). Sobald der Schlauch erhitz wird, bekommt man das neue Mundstück ganz leicht drüber. Wenn es etwas schwerer gehen sollte, einfach wieder erhitzen.
  4.      Kabelbinder um das Ende vom Mundstück und fertig!






  Bis jetzt ist alles dicht, mal schauen wie es beim Fahren ausschaut.


----------



## dossi (19. April 2012)

Wunderbar!

Ich habe mitterweile auch eine Lösung für meine decathlon Trinkblase gefunden, nachdem das original Mundstück kaputt war:




(  CamelBak Hands-Free Bottle Adapter	)
Das kostet um die 13 EUR und hat einen (relativ kurzen) Schlauch plus L-Stück plus Mundstück. Kommt also billiger als ein L-Stück und ein Munstück einzeln.
Der Schlauch passt auch toll (ohne den Flaschadapter) auf die decathlon Trinkblase (am besten das Mundstück dort hin wo der Flaschenadapter war und dort wo das Mundstück war die Blase anschließen, denn dort ist der Schlauch schon ein bisschen dicker und es geht wunderbar drauf!)

-> Camelbak Schlauch und Mundstück an der btwin Blase!


----------



## -dave- (2. Juni 2012)

wie habt ihr den plastikgeschmack aus der trinkblase bekommen ? ich habs schon mit correga tabs probiert aber leider ohne erfolg.
mein magen reagiert da etwas empfindlich bei anstrengung, mir wird davon übel.

edit: wäre das bei einer deuter trinkblase besser ?


----------



## cytrax (2. Juni 2012)

Bei meiner Deuter Streamer isses mit Gebissreiniger gut weggegangen (aber auch nicht aufs erste mal) das silikonmundstück schmeckt etwas komisch des sollten die vielleicht tempern^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (3. Juni 2012)

Das hatte ich bei der Decathlon Blase nur, als die neu war. 2 Corega Tabs über nacht drin gelassen, morgens ausgespült, mit Spüli nochmal nachgereinigt und dann Zitronentee rein. Das war es dann mit dem Pastikgeschmack. Danach war sie auch mit Wasser pur geschmacksneutral. 
Ich bin, nach nun über einem halben Jahr, noch immer sehr zufrieden mit Rucksack, Blase und Mundstück von Decathlon. Das Mundstück lässt sich superleicht zerlegen und auch sehr gut innen reinigen. Ich nutze den Trinkrucksack mindestens 2x die Woche. Nur im Winter war das Mundstück ab und zu mal vereist.


----------

